# Windows 10 machine boots with 25GB Ram loaded



## Matt Riley (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a slave PC from Jim Roseberry at Purrrfect Audio. All is well except it when I turn it on every morning, it boots with 18GB-25GB of ram already loaded. The task manager doesn't tell me which processes are using this ram in the "Processes" tab. The ram usage on those process doesn't add up. But in the "Performance" tab it clearly shows that this memory is being consumed by something.

And sure enough when I try to load my template, I get low ram messages toward the end. The work around is the restart the computer and the result is that only 2.5GB is in use. So everyday I have to start the computer twice.

Specs:
- Intel i7 Haswell CPU: 5820k @ 4.4GHz (6 cores)
- RAM: 64GB DDR4/2133 (8x8GB)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 16, 2016)

Ask Jim, he is the expert.


----------



## rgames (Jun 16, 2016)

Did it come with Win7 or Win8.1 installed? I recall hearing that some folks had that issue when they did the Win10 upgrade.

rgames


----------



## Matt Riley (Jun 16, 2016)

It came with 10 Pro.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 16, 2016)

I have two machines to which I've done W10 upgrades. Both function perfectly, but the system information regarding ram seems totally off...


----------



## rgames (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah definitely not right. The OS shouldn't use more than 2-3 GB RAM.

Have you done any of the audio tweaks? If so then I'd restore them to defaults. You might even want to do a completely clean install.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 16, 2016)

Sounds like Superfetch gone wild. (http://www.osnews.com/story/21471/SuperFetch_How_it_Works_Myths)

You can look in your Windows/Prefetch folder and if there is 10 to 20 GB in there, that is your problem for sure. Or just turn it off and see if it fixes it. If not, you can turn it back on.

Type msconfig in the search bar. Open it and look under Services and uncheck Superfetch and reboot. The reverse to turn it back on.


----------



## rgames (Jun 16, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Sounds like Superfetch gone wild.



If I recall correctly, superfetch RAM use was always written over as necessary so it wasn't reported as "in use" by the OS.

Is that not the case? Maybe Win10 is different. I haven't even thought about superfetch in ages....


----------



## Matt Riley (Jun 16, 2016)

I can't find Superfetch in the location you describe...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 16, 2016)

10 saves a RAM image when you shut it down.
Close all of your apps, check Task Manager and leave it off for 5 minutes.
See what happens.
You might need to do it more than once.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought a new PC from Jim a few months ago as well with Win10 installed & pre-tweaked, and it's been perfect so far. Never uses more than 2-3 GB at boot. Shoot him a note - he has been incredibly helpful for me and knows his stuff!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 16, 2016)

rgames said:


> If I recall correctly, superfetch RAM use was always written over as necessary so it wasn't reported as "in use" by the OS.
> 
> Is that not the case? Maybe Win10 is different. I haven't even thought about superfetch in ages....



There are reported bugs with Win 10 Superfetch. If a person normally opens 18 GB of sound music software with a template, Superfetch might want to help them and open 18 GB every time. Forget Superfetch theory and how it should work. I am just saying it might be a Superfetch bug. If I am wrong, I am wrong. It does not hurt to turn it off. The worst that can happen is that the computer loads faster and the programs load slower. Goodness gracious, I am not saying this as an expert. I only have a master's degree in computer science. I was not saying this would work. I was just guessing as a fellow musician.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jun 17, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> 10 saves a RAM image when you shut it down.
> Close all of your apps, check Task Manager and leave it off for 5 minutes.
> See what happens.
> You might need to do it more than once.


That's interesting about the RAM image. I actually leave it off all night after I close VE Pro via "End Task". Maybe "End Task" is doing it?


----------



## AllanH (Jun 17, 2016)

Depending on your bios sleep settings, "shutdown" might actually be hibernate, which stores the entire memory imag on shutdown and reload on boot. I had this issue with this on a new 6700 box and Windows 10 Pro.

I had to turn off Powerstate S4 in the bios, and the problem want away. Search for Power State. Here is a link that I found during my research a while back. Good explanation.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/enus/library/windows/desktop/aa373229(v=vs.85).aspx

EDIT: if shutdown takes a "long time" with the disk light on, your likely hibernating and not shutting down.


----------

